
Insertion, Evasion, Denial of Service: Eluding Network Intrusion Detection(1998) - wglb
http://insecure.org/stf/secnet_ids/secnet_ids.html
======
wglb
Easier to read in PDF form:
[http://cs.unc.edu/~fabian/course_papers/PtacekNewsham98.pdf](http://cs.unc.edu/~fabian/course_papers/PtacekNewsham98.pdf).

